# My Story



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

*whats up everyone. since i have been here i have made some good friends. i think now is a good time to tell my story and give you all some reading material. when i was 16 years old me and a few friends went to this birthday party on the second floor of this apartment building. ya know we were all sitting back drinking, getting high, doing speed and snorting some rush. we decided to go out on the balcony and party. i was sitting on the railing leaning back and forth catching myself with my hands when it happend. my hands slipped and i fell 2 floors hitting a air conditionor on the way down breaking my back t5 and t6, and paralizing me from the waist down. what a fuckin dummy. i was in the hospital for 3 1/2 months going through rehab. i will never forget when all the doctors and my family got together to talk about my condition and said i would never walk again. in a way i felt lucky as hell because my roomate in the hospital was paralized from the neck down falling off a balancing beam in gym class. 3 1/2 feet he fell and broke his neck. what are the odds of that? i always told my friends that if i didnt walk within a year of my accident i would kill myself. i took a shit load of muscle relaxers one night and ended up in a comma for a week. what a fuckin dummy. a few years later i was at this bar and got into a fight with my girlfriend and decided i was going to wheel home and was hit by a car doing 60 miles an hour. do i have some luck or what. anyway here we are 20 + years later and i'm still crazy as hell. keep this in mind, this was not ment to make you feel sorry for me so dont, shit i dont. this is my story. TBG*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy Crap man! Not once, but twice you've been smacked by life as hard as it can do it. Hey man, you've gotta quit doin that shit, it's gotta hurt like hell! You must be one tough dude man. I woulda died from fright on the way to the ground and you bounce and get through it! You're incredible man!!!!!

Good luck to you in everything you do. You must be charmed to still be livin. My Mother used to say that when someone lives through something that bad, it's because they have something important they've got to do yet.

Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to develop the perfect straid of marijuana. It looks like you definitely have the stamina to keep trying until you do.

Good luck to you man. Wrap a great big mattress around you so when the freakin roof falls in, you won't get it this time!

I enjoy your pics man. I always look for them first. Keep em comin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

*whats up Stoney Bud. my friends use to say that i have 9 lives like a cat. maybe they were right?  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *whats up Stoney Bud. my friends use to say that i have 9 lives like a cat. maybe they were right?  *


Well hey man, keep the other 7.

Damn, you're an early riser too huh? Coffee never tastes quite as good after 6am. The stuff is like drugs at 4am. Hahahahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

i had to quit drinking it a few years ago. i was drinking like 15 to 20 cups a day.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> i had to quit drinking it a few years ago. i was drinking like 15 to 20 cups a day.


Yeah, I did that too when I was in the Army. I had a mug that held a quart and I refilled it 4-5 times a day. Screwed up my belly. Now I drink Caffe Mocha and only have two mugs of it each day. That's all the doc said she would allow! She keeps me tickin, so I gotta listen to her.


----------



## Eggman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey man, you still legs down or neck down? I'm sure you know betther than I do, but medical shit is comming a long ass way. I bet in 5 years you'll have fiber or even fiber optic neurons connecting you spine together. It'll happen soon man, just hang in there. I don't feel sorry really, you'll be better in no time. I keep hearing of all these break throughs, can' you get in on one of them. Maybe we can PM and talk more?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> Hey man, you still legs down or neck down? I'm sure you know betther than I do, but medical shit is comming a long ass way. I bet in 5 years you'll have fiber or even fiber optic neurons connecting you spine together. It'll happen soon man, just hang in there. I don't feel sorry really, you'll be better in no time. I keep hearing of all these break throughs, can' you get in on one of them. Maybe we can PM and talk more?


whats up Eggman. i'm paralized from the waist down. most of the stuff you here and read about is for people with current injuries. i myself will probaly never walk again but i dont mind. i think of it this way i'm alot better off than alot of people in the world so **** it. its all good.


----------



## rasta (Mar 2, 2006)

your not a cat and dont have 9 lives only one  your a lucky man tbg you need to be more careful with the one life GOD gave you .we like having you here.peace and good luck to you brothers grunt


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

Let me ask one thing. who the **** hits a dude in a wheelchair at 60 miles per hour???? They shoulda let you beat the shit outa the person for every five miles per hour they were doing. That would be a lot of ass beating. 

Damn. B. Grunt. sounds like you got a hell of a wild streak. Smoke lots of bud. and keep showing us those killer pics of bud. I know I wouldn't **** with you. your one tough dude. Tough as hell.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 2, 2006)

dude i really feel for you and my condowins goes out to you,shit the only thing thats been keeping me alive ,is weed ,without that ,life would be hell on earth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Let me ask one thing. who the **** hits a dude in a wheelchair at 60 miles per hour???? They shoulda let you beat the shit outa the person for every five miles per hour they were doing. That would be a lot of ass beating.
> 
> Damn. B. Grunt. sounds like you got a hell of a wild streak. Smoke lots of bud. and keep showing us those killer pics of bud. I know I wouldn't **** with you. your one tough dude. Tough as hell.


*whats up Mutt. the fucked up thing about getting hit was a got a ticket for failure to yield the right away. i was wheeling down the middle of the road by the time i herd the car coming and turned around it was to late BAMMMMMM!! then the fucker tried to sue me for $1200 damage to his cadilac. my laywer who is a judge by the way told him to **** off and made his insurance buy me a new wheelchair. what a life.  *


----------



## alexb3210 (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahahahahaha mutt that was the funniest thing i have ever read!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

I may not of met you but you seem to have a good heart, i'm glad your still alive


----------



## andy52 (Jul 25, 2008)

dang grunt,i thought i was lucky.god has surely smiled on you.to spare you not once,but twice.i sure as hell would like to meet you. i do know 1 thing,you grow somw beautiful bud.keep it strong my friend.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 25, 2008)

lifes a ***** hu.. i never usta be scaird of anything.. now that im getn older once in awhile death pops in my head and it scairs me a lil.. all this to say i beleave any day above ground is a good one.. nomatter what i do, what happens, what i think or where i am, i love when i lay my head on my pillow and know that i lived thru one more day.. so it seams that we share the same view.. youve got a hellofa story there TBG


----------

